# Awe or magnaflow



## TKERSEY (Apr 30, 2008)

So which is better Magnaflow or AWE for sound and drown. I'm wanting a good sound but not loud while driving the highways. Or is there somthing better?
Thanks Todd...http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeropost?cmd=newtopic&id=740#
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...d=740#


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (TKERSEY)*

AWE FTW!!


----------



## whiterabbit07 (Jul 3, 2007)

awe was going to be my choice...untill i weighed the 2... they both are pretty equal...untill you look at price...424 shipped magnaflow vs 700+ shipped awe....so i went magnaflow


----------



## TKERSEY (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (whiterabbit07)*

How does the car sound during normal driving does it have a loud interior sound and what does highway say around 75 sound like in the car?
I really cant tell much of a difference between the Magnaflow or the AWE. Can you?
Thanks Todd K...


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I just had everything behind the cat taken out and replaced a magnaflow muffler with a generic crushed resonated tip and it sound amazing but didn't drone at all until I got my intake and even now it isn't too bad. gonna have to see what happens with the turbo


----------



## fierostetz (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (TKERSEY)*

I still have the stock exhaust system from my SRT-4 - I was thinking about using the 2 stock SRT-4 resonators after the cat, with a magnaflow out back. Will post some clips when/if I do it







I was gonna just use the srt4 stock resonator setup, but it'd be a little loud for the amount of driving i do (~300 miles a day)


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (fierostetz)*

Ill try to get some in car recording. Im skeptical about our cameras microphone getting a good representation of the sound........


----------



## TKERSEY (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (SilverTREK)*

Thats would be great thanks !


----------



## TKERSEY (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (TKERSEY)*

Well I did it I ordered a Magnaflow exhaust can't wait till I get i !!
Did any body have to cut the old Exhaust out or did it just unbolt??
Thanks Todd K...


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (TKERSEY)*

Its an unbolt deal. Dont need to cut anything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (TKERSEY)*

where did u order your magnaflow from, i ordered mine from hottexhaust.com and they are having computer issues and still havn't even shipped mine, it's gonna be like a 3 week wait all together or more til i finally get mine


----------



## whiterabbit07 (Jul 3, 2007)

got mine from hottexhaust as well...however no problems at all with the shipping...got mine in about 4 days


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (cbrabbit)*

Feel sorry for you man.

Believe me and everyone else with one when I say........it'll have been worth the wait once you hear it the first time.
Have you been calling them?


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (whiterabbit07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whiterabbit07* »_got mine from hottexhaust as well...however no problems at all with the shipping...got mine in about 4 days

AWE 1 day








and sounds WAY better than that magnaflow








remember you only get what you pay for
I'll have clips up by tomorrow for you guys




_Modified by 1_BADHARE at 8:28 PM 5-12-2008_


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (SilverTREK)*

yeah, today he told me they might get it out this afternoon but if not should definitly be tomorow but i've heard that a few times, i am just a really impatient person to begin with, especially when it comes to something for my car, hopefully everything works out well and it arrives soon.
placed an order with lnt for their cai, i'm sure that with the magnaflow will sound sick










_Modified by cbrabbit at 5:42 PM 5-12-2008_


----------



## TKERSEY (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (cbrabbit)*

I called Hottexhaust this morning and it has already been shipped. I ordered it yesterday . 
Awe and magnaflow sound the same I have some friends that have both and you really can't tell the difference other the My buddy that bought the AWE has less money in his pocket right now and he even agrees that they sound the same ..
Sorry guys but those of you that bought AWE just wasted your MONEY...

















_Modified by TKERSEY at 8:46 PM 5-12-2008_


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (TKERSEY)*

how has yours been shipped and i ordered mine friggen over a week ago and hasn't.
Hope everything goes good for u http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif who did you speak with at hottexhaust?


_Modified by cbrabbit at 9:10 PM 5-12-2008_


----------



## TKERSEY (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (cbrabbit)*

Yes I gave them my order number and he gave me a tracking number with FED EX.
I didn't keep his name .
I Hope they get on the ball with you .



_Modified by TKERSEY at 9:27 PM 5-12-2008_


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (TKERSEY)*

It was actually an AWE owner that put me onto the Hottexhaust..........he admitted he would have bought the magnaflow too if they were out earlier. He got to impatient though and went AWE.....and now its producing a drone thats vibrating interior panels.
Anyway.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (SilverTREK)*

guy at hott exhaust said it still hasn't shipped but maybe today, i am definitly canceling if its not shipped today, by far the worst ever customer service i have ever had in my entire life


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (cbrabbit)*

That is pathetic on their part. Call again and express you WILL cancel if it doesnt ship out today.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (SilverTREK)*

yeah it really is, everyday for since like monday of last week they told me it should be out today and the same thing the next day and the next day and the next day, i am so pissed cuz it has great reviews and was only like $425, i guess i am gonna have to look else where, what else do you guys recommend?


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (cbrabbit)*

For magnaflow.........I have no clue. Sounds bad but I think everyone here has bought through them.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (SilverTREK)*

well i guess not for magnaflow, i was thinking another brand like borla or something?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (cbrabbit)*

I have the Magnaflow and love it. The drone is not bad at all, and after about 3 weeks it got deeper. It souds awesome between 3 and 4. Got mine from Hottexhaust.com


----------



## thecarp (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (ENRGZR)*

i've been asking around for awhile about cutting the stock exhaust, and everybody says you need to cut it off. i think i'm going for the AWE, sounds much better.


----------



## VR6boRa18 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (TKERSEY)*

u have ur own pair of ears and its ur car, y dont listen and whatever sounds better for u, u decided to buy and put on ur car. i hate when people build a car just fo other people to like, becuz in the end nobody likes anybody elses car on here cuz vortexers are hypocrits


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (cbrabbit)*

definitly canceling my order at hottexhaust today and getting some H&R springs ordered


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (VR6boRa18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6boRa18* »_ in the end nobody likes anybody elses car on here cuz vortexers are hypocrits
That's a pretty ignorant statement. Especially coming from some one that doesn't even know what their car is called. Your name should be VR6vento18, not bora.


_Modified by ENRGZR at 8:34 AM 5-14-2008_


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (cbrabbit)*

just cancelled mine, sux cause i really wanted it, oh well atleast they were nice about giving me a refund, he told me mine just happened to be one of the few that got really messed up, they are really nice guys though, looks like i am on to the next mod, H&R Springs


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (cbrabbit)*

lol just got a call back from hottexhaust, told me my bar code had been scrathced which is why they couldn't track it, he gave me the tracking number and it was on the truck this morning and i should get it today







gonna install tonight hopefully


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (cbrabbit)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (SilverTREK)*

Free of charge?


----------



## VR6boRa18 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_That's a pretty ignorant statement. Especially coming from some one that doesn't even know what their car is called. Your name should be VR6vento18, not bora.

_Modified by ENRGZR at 8:34 AM 5-14-2008_

its not a vento either, its a jetta


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (VR6boRa18)*

you are an idiot. You used the name "Bora" as in the european name for jetta. However, that name only applies to MK4 Jettas. The "Vento" is the name for a MK3 Jetta. Just admit you were wrong and go on with life.


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (thecarp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thecarp* »_i've been asking around for awhile about cutting the stock exhaust, and everybody says you need to cut it off. i think i'm going for the AWE, sounds much better.

If you have a rabbit no cutting is required
The AWE sounds MUCH better!!!!
p.s. no drone at all


----------



## TKERSEY (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Awe or magnaflow (1_BADHARE)*

You must have the only AWE exhaust that doesn't create drone, because your the only one on here that says it doesn't create any !!!!!!!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

that's what i was thinking. in fact, i have heard most owners complain about it. That doesn't mean that it doesn't sound awesome.


----------



## thecabsleeper (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

I went AWE, and its great. It's loud when you honk on it, and it's subtle when you want it to be. Although, I wish I owned a lift...


----------



## TKERSEY (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (thecabsleeper)*

Cool now thats using your head!!


----------



## thecabsleeper (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (TKERSEY)*

I've done 3 exhausts that way. Just get some cardboard, and give 'er hell.
And BTW........ no drone!


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (thecabsleeper)*

still easier that way thn lil ramps, i had no room, and the stock exhaust came off the hanger when we wernt expecting and busted my bro in the nose


----------



## thecabsleeper (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

Yikes... the same thing happened to me, but luckily my trailer is an old converted fire truck, so there was a bunch of cross braces to stop it from smashing me in the face...


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

ok so drone or no drone guys? Does it drone for the first week and goes away or does it drone after the week? What RPM does it drone at in 5th?


----------



## thecabsleeper (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

I've had exhausts that have droned before, and this is nothing close to it. If you're in slow traffic, and you have to play with the gas, when it's around 2k, then you get a little, but that's still quite insignificant. It's an awesome kit, hands down... no regrets. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TKERSEY (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (thecabsleeper)*

Just put the exhaust on today. It was a very simple install ,has a drone around 60 MPH but not really bad at all, and around 70 MPH on the highway very quite. I like the sound of it . Its just a completely different car now, the throttle is very crisp. It seem like the motor comes alive around 3000 to 5000 rpms now.
Just one question. Is it alright for the back of the bumper to be a little hot you' know warm while the car is running??
Nothing is touching at all around the exhaust.
_Modified by TKERSEY at 6:47 PM 5-17-2008_

_Modified by TKERSEY at 6:52 PM 5-17-2008_

_Modified by TKERSEY at 6:53 PM 5-17-2008_















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TKERSEY at 8:20 PM 5-17-2008_


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (TKERSEY)*

No need to worry about the bumper unless your tips fall inside the opening. If the tips are outside the opening you'll be fine.
You have the lower texture rear bumper right?


----------



## TKERSEY (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (SilverTREK)*

Yes the Factory bumper on the VW Rabbit.


----------



## TKERSEY (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (TKERSEY)*

Has anybody noticed after they installed the exhaust if there Gas milage is better?


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (TKERSEY)*

Gas mileage may have gotten better here. I have noticed an increase but I doubt its actually happening.


----------

